# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  حمل كتاب الجامع الصغير في النحو

## عبدالرحمن

حمل كتاب الجامع الصغير في النحو - عدد الاوراق 144 ويليه :
1-المقدمة الموسومة بنزهة الطرففي علم الصرف
2- قطر الندى وبل الصدى
3-الموارد الى عين القواعد  الجميع لابن هشام


من هنا

----------


## أبوسعد بوشعيب

> حمل كتاب الجامع الصغير في النحو - عدد الاوراق 144 ويليه :
> 1-المقدمة الموسومة بنزهة الطرففي علم الصرف
> 2- قطر الندى وبل الصدى
> 3-الموارد الى عين القواعد  الجميع لابن هشام
> من هنا


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أما بعد,فأرجو الله أن يكرمكم ويتحفكم, كما أكرمتمونا وأتحفتمونا .. فعشاق لغتنا العظية في حاجة ماسة إلى مثل هذه الأعمال, التي أرجو الله تعالى أن يجعلهاثقيلة في ميزان حسناتكم ..
وفقكم الله وقواكم وسدد خطاكم.

----------


## امثل

بارك الله فيكم أخي ، وجزاكم خيرا ، ووفقنا وإياكم لما يحب ويرضى

----------


## فاروق حمزة

هلا اتحفتمونا بالموجز في النحو لابن السراج

----------


## المدقق اللغوي

هل توجد نسخة مطبوعة ومحققة على النت من كتاب الجامع الصغير لابن هشام؟

----------


## منصور مهران

> هل توجد نسخة مطبوعة ومحققة على النت من كتاب الجامع الصغير لابن هشام؟


لديَّ نسخة مطبوعة محققة من هذا الكتاب ، حققها أحمد محمود الهرميل ، اقتنيتها منذ نحو ثلاثين عاما .
وبحثت عنها في مكتبتي فلم تهتدِ إليها يدي
وعن وجودها على ( النت ) فلا أدري عنها .

----------


## أبو عثمان العسيري

> هل توجد نسخة مطبوعة ومحققة على النت من كتاب الجامع الصغير لابن هشام؟


الجامع الصغير في النحو لابن هشام الانصاري ، تحقيق: د. أحمد الهرميل، مكتبة الخانجي، القاهرة، 1400 هـ - 1980م.
أسأل الله العظيم أن ييسر لنا طريقا إليه.
وكذلك كتاب نزهه الطرف في علم الصرف لابن هشام الانصاري؛ تحقيق ودراسه احمد عبدالمجيد هريدي، القاهرة، مكتبه الزهراء، 1990.

----------

